# Aircraft Cockpit Clock



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi All,

It was such a pleasure getting your replies ref my newly aquired Elgin, I thought I would seek your advice regarding my Aircraft Cockpit Clock that has been in the family since the end of the war. I know it's not strictly a watch, so I hope I'm not braking the rules by putting this up?

Inked on the face is "Mk2D ER 6A/1150" then, stamped on the face underneath is "49075/41" On the back is an Air Ministry Crown with the letters AM underneath. There is no signature or indication of the maker. I have briefly reseached the reference number which indicates that the clock should have a pair of red dummy hands adjustable via a knob through the glass. From the pics below, you see there are no dummy hands. Perhaps they have been removed at some time and the glass replaced? Either that or the reference number information is incorrect? Have you any comments or idea of the maker?

I love this clock but I would love it even more if it ran reliably. It runs for a few days then stops and starts again given a shake. My local general clock repairer doesn't want to know - says he doesn't have the parts. My real question is, where can I take this clock for a long overdue proper service? (like 64 years overdue)

I live in the North Somerset/Bristol area but I guess I could send it anywhere. It would be lovely to have this veteran running properlyagain.

Your comments would be much appreciated.

Best regards,

Chalky

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice...

Any half decent watch/clock repairer should be willing to give it a look at, if your lucky it just needs a service, parts may be be a problem (as you have been told ) if needed though..


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

You start off small but when you do you get some real nice stuff I like your elgin and this aircraft clock looks great too know what type of aircraft it came out of? And like Jasnm said any decent watch/clock repair guy should handle it but part are another story I have a Elgin aircraft clock type A-11 some how lost the upper jewel for the sweep hand did not think I was going to find one and I did luck was what it was.


----------



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks to Jason and River Rat for their comments. We have always understood it to have been fitted to a Spitfire, although I guess Mk2D's were fitted to various WW2 aircraft of the RAF.

I am now fired up to get it serviced and will keep you posted as to the outcome.

Best Regards,

Chalky


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Only a guess, mind, but at the timeframe, I wonder if it would be "Jaeger", but not as JLC, more Smiths. Looks like the kind of clock also used in "quality" cars from the period. I remember seeing "Jaeger" signed dials at the Wishaw Smiths factory in the early sixties and was told they were for vintage repair work. h34r:

Of course, lost in the mists of time and remembrance, I could be totally wrong!







Smiths have produced various 8 day movements used in cars before the days of electric car clocks, you wound them up reaching under the dash for the stem and winder you see on the photo, push in and turn to set. :yes:


----------



## chalky (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Mel. I think you may well be right. I well remember those clocks in pre war Lagondas, Alvis's and the like - not that we had one in our Y Type Ford!

I am taking my clock to Cathy McAnespie of Prime Time in Exeter for service. Have a look at her interesting website. I will keep you posted regarding progress.

Best Regards,

Chalky


----------

